# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Επισκευή connector digitizer σε i-pad mini 2

## fofofo

Μετά τη δεύτερη αλλαγή στο digitizer έσπασαν δύο ακροδέκτες στο σύνδεσμο. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μπορεί να γίνει αντικατάστασή του με λογικό κόστος;
3.jpg

----------

